# Beretta 84 fs safety features.



## Wadsworth (Sep 22, 2017)

My wife owns a 84 fs and she was wondering why when putting the saftey on it doesn't fully decock and she has to pull the hammer back slightly to fully decock it. I can't seem to find a list of safety features for the cheetah so I'm not sure if the half hammer decock was a saftey feature on it. I know that the 92fs has a half hammer decock as a saftey feature. Thank you


----------

